

Sustainable Startup Pace - bceagle
http://www.startupcfo.ca/2012/04/sustainable-startup-pace/

======
bceagle
One thing I have noticed is that the times when I get into situations where I
am working 100 hour weeks for extended periods of time, it is not something
that I can just make a decision in that moment to work less. I painted myself
into a corner and I left myself with limited options (i.e. work harder to get
it done or admit failure). The better way is to see these types of situations
ahead of time and make decisions so that you will never be put in that
situation. I think the hardest thing with that is that making those decisions
often requires passing on opportunities (i.e. I can't handle that right now)
or backing down from a challenge (i.e. I am not able to get that done fast
enough). Both of which are extremely difficult for a type A personality.

